# how often do you trim hooves?



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey, just curious how often you trim your goats' hooves.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Every 2 months. In show season every month. :thumb:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I know a lot of people say about 4-6 times a year, but I just watch my goats and trim when it's needed. I have some goats with hooves that grow so fast I could trim them every month, but then I have some that only need it done every 4 months. It just depends on the goat.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Same as above.Depends on the goat but about every 2 months for sure


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Usually 3-4 times a year. Depends on the goat. I used to have a boer wether that needed it done monthly.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I check them every month and just trim when needed, which is usually every couple months.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They all get up on the milkstand once a month and get trimmed as needed. Most need trimmed every time!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We do ours every a month. Some wear down their feet better than others, so it depends on the goat.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Like others said....when needed.....I just keep an eye on them.....I do have some concrete areas they play on and we have big rocks they climb on which helps with the hooves.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! I was just curious, because its been over 2 months and mine don't seem to need it yet, but when they were littler they seemed to need it once a month. they are 9 and 8 months old now, so maybe they have slowed down????


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

genetics
enviornment 
and feed all contribute to hoof growth or lack there of.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

They get great care and are very healthy, and my nubians are from great genetics (my ND I feel is pet grade), but we do live in very rocky land. :roll: so maybe it is an environment thing.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I trim about four times yearly. Never had a hoof issue doing it this way. However, I do have a couple goats that have very fast growing hooves and sometimes I need to trim more often for them. Also, my bucks during rutt...they need trimming more often.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I haven't checked my buck in a couple weeks, I'll make sure I do that today! I never thought that rutt would affect hoof growth lol! Thanks!

I need to get a stand I can lock him on, he's well behaved most of the time, but he is getting big! I can't stradle him as well anymore lol! 

I check my doe all the time because I take her out of the pen to feed her and handle her daily. I pet her and mess with her as she is eating so that she thinks its normal when she kids. I pet my buck daily, but sometimes just throught the cattle panel.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's what i've noticed...during rutt their hooves seem to grow faster. But that's just been my experience. :shrug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Kylee do your bucks get extra food or grain in rutt?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nope...I usually just keep them on the same diet year round.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

onder: I wonder if it is hormonal changes that make them grow faster in rut then. I see mine grow faster this time of year but I do add grain to their diets when they are breeding so I was attributing it to that. 
I think they do it so they get their love even though they are all stinkified. :wink:


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

most of my goats get their feet worked on every couple of days, except the boys during rut, when i put it off as long as possible because yuck, lol. I'm kind of obsessive about it, to be honest.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

may I ask what in the world is there to work on after only a couple days? Just curious, I mean no disrepect at all! We all do things differently. :shades: 

I went ahead and trimmed tonight even though they weren't all that bad. I figure I need to stay in the habit of doing it every couple months lol!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> That's what i've noticed...during rutt their hooves seem to grow faster. But that's just been my experience. :shrug:


Could it be that bucks are usually messy when it rut? Maybe his hoofs are wet?


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I trim every six to eight weeks when the farrier shows up


----------



## ettasmama (Jun 27, 2010)

My goats seem to have some fast growing hooves. I have been trimming once a month but they really need it more than that. At once a month there is a lot to be trimmed that is growing under their feet they practically have shoes. I really need to do it every 2 weeks I think.


----------

